# End of Days Travelling Bazaar



## redmoonrising (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi,
We're a family who have started forming a nomadic community here in Colorado. This is a new concept and we'd like to meet up with anyone interested in joining. We're going to be spending the next 3 months looking for people here in Denver and after that we're moving on (that doesn't mean you can't join, just that we won't be in Denver). Time permitting, we'll be able to go all over the country doing this. We're not an official organization or corporation or anything but I threw up a webpage kind of describing what we're doing
Travelling Bazaar

No money or spam please. If your interested and want more info please e-mail me at - [email protected]


----------

